
Show HN: Www.HowDoIQuitV.im - edcr
http://www.HowDoIQuitV.im
======
edcr
After the excitement yesterday I couldn't resist :)

~~~
Zekio
gotta say the original 'how do i quit vim' website is easier to follow

howdoiquitvim.com

also doesn't put www in front of it

~~~
teddyuk
I didn't really like what happens when you click no, seems a bit mean!

------
bbcbasic
Shows a 123reg holding page for me

~~~
edcr
yeah i messed it up, fixed it and made it more exciting in one breath.

